# HOW-TO: Installer Windows XP sur un disque dur externe USB



## Frodon (14 Décembre 2008)

Windows ne sait pas, par défaut démarrer sur un disque dur externe, qu'il soit USB ou Firewire. 

Il existe cependant une solution qui nécessite les pré-requis suivant:

- Avoir un CD d'installation de Windows XP SP2 ou SP3
- Avoir VMWare Fusion (ou Paralllels, je penses que ca marche aussi). Vous pouvez prendre la version démo.
- Avoir un disque externe USB.
- Télécharger USBoot sur http://www.usboot.org/.

La procédure est la suivante:

1) Créez une machine virtuelle Windows XP avec VMware SANS utiliser le mode d'installation facile (car il ne faudra pas installer les VMWare Tools).
Et aussi, NE cochez PAS "Diviser le disque en fichiers de 2 Go", mais choisissez au contraire d'utiliser un disque virtuel en un seul fichier.
2) Installez Windows XP normalement dans cette machine virtuelle.

Au premier démarrage:

3) Télécharger USBoot depuis cette page: http://www.usboot.org/tiki-index.php?page=Download
4) Créez un compte sur le site, cela sera necessaire pour activer USBoot au premier lancement. En allant ici: http://www.usboot.org/tiki-register.php  (Pensez à cliquer sur le lien d'activation dans le mail que vous recevrez).

5) Désarchivez USBoot.
5) Ouvrez une ligne de commande MS-Dos (Menu démarrer -> Executer...  puis tapez: cmd  et validez)
6) Aller à l'endroit où vous avez télécharger USBoot en tapant: cd chemin_vers_USBoot  (exemple: cd C:\USBoot )
7) Tapez ensuite: USBoot phase-I.isc

8) Là il va vous donner un code à rentrer sur le site de USBoot pour obtenir le code d'activation. Copiez le (bouton droit de la souris, puis "sélectionner" dans le menu contextuel. Puis sélectionnez le code, puis bouton droit et "Copier" dans le menu).
9) Allez sur http://www.usboot.org/ et identifiez vous avec le compte utilisateur que vous avez créé à l'étape 4.
10) Cliquez ensuite sur l'entrée "Build response code" du menu à gauche sur le site. Et collez le code que vous avez copié à l'étape 8 dans le champs texte de la page. Puis cliquez sur "build reponse".
11) Copiez le code que le site va vous fournir, et collez le dans la fenetre de ligne de commande (menu contextuel (bouton droit) -> coller). Et valider avec la toucher Entrer.
12) A chaque question, appuyez sur la barre d'espace sans vous poser de question, cela valide les valeurs par défauts, qui sont bonnes.
13) Une fois la phase I terminé, tapez alors: USBoot phase-II.isc  et validez. Tout comme précedemment, valider chaque question avec la barre d'espace.
14) Une fois la phase II terminée, éteignez la machine virtuelle.

15) Créez une AUTRE machine virtuelle Windows XP. Installez Windows XP normalement. A la fin de l'installation éteignez la machine virtuelle. SAUTEZ CETTE ETAPE SI VOUS AVEZ DEJA UNE AUTRE MACHINE VIRTUELLE FONCTIONNELLE.

16) Quittez VMWare.
17) Ouvrez le Finder (sous Mac OS X) et allez dans votre répertoire Documents, de votre répertoire perso, puis dans le répertoire "Machines Virtuelles". Là cliquez droit sur la premieère machine virtuelle (celle du tout début sur laquelle on a mis USBoot), et sélectionnez "Afficher le contenu du paquet". Puis sélectionnez le fichier ayant l'extension .vmdk et sélectionner "Copier" dans le menu "Edition" du Finder
18) Puis de nouveau dans Document -> Machines Virtuelles, cliquez droit sur l'icone de l'AUTRE machine virtuelle (celle de l'étape 15), puis choisissez "Afficher le contenu du paquet".
19) Collez (menu Edition -> Coller du Finder) le fichier .vmdk précedemment copier dans la fenetre qui apparait.

20) Toujours pour cette dernière machines virtuelles, ouvrez le fichier avec l'extension .vmx avec TextEdit (Bouton droit -> Ouvrir avec... -> Autres... puis selectionner TextEdit qui est dans le répertoire Applications).
21) Insérez les lignes suivantes:

scsi1:0.present = "TRUE"
scsi1:0.fileName = "nom-fichier-vmdk-premiere-machine-virtuelle.vmdk"

Remplacez evidemment "nom-fichier-vmdk-premiere-machine-virtuelle" par le nom du fichier .vmdk de la première machine virtuel, celui là même que vous avez copier/coller à l'étape 16 et 17.

Sauvegardez le fichier.

22) Relancer VMWare. Et démarrer la deuxieme machine virtuelle ("l'AUTRE" de l'étape 15).
23) Là doit apparaitre, dans le Poste de Travail, les deux disques durs, celui avec USBoot et celui sans USBoot.

24) Ouvrez une ligne de commande. Et allez là où est installez USBoot (donc dans le deuxième disque, notez sa lettre de lecteur dans le poste de travail).

Exemple: cd E:\USBoot

25) Branchez votre disque dur externe USB et formatez le en NTFS si nécessaire.

26) Puis tapez:

USBoot phase-III.isc

Faite attention à choisir comme disque source, le deuxieme disque (dans l'exemple de l'etape 24, c'est donc E et comme disque de destination le disque dur USB (vori sa lettre dans le Poste de Travail)

Pour toutes les autres questions, répondez avec la barre d'espace (soit les valeurs par défaut).

27) Une fois cette troisième phase terminée. Eteignez la machine virtuelle et quittez VMWare.

28) Téléchargez rEFIt sur http://refit.sourceforge.net/ . Pour l'installez, vous pouvez au choix graver le fichier .dmg téléchargé sur un CD (avec l'utilitaire de disque) et démarrer sur ce CD. Soit l'installer comme démarreur sur votre disque interne, en installant simplement le package présent sur l'image disque.

29) Redémarrer votre machine en insérant au préalable le CD de rEFIt si vous l'avez gravé sur CD. Et en branchant votre disque USB aussi au préalable.
30) Dans le cas de rEFIt sur CD, maintenez la touche "C" du clavier enfoncée dès que le "Boooong" de démarrage se fait entendre, et jusqu'à ce que le menu REFIT apparait.

31) Dans le menu de rEFIt, selectionnez le disque externe pour démarrer dessus.
32) Au premiez démarrage de Windows, insérez le DVD d'installation de Leopard (ou celui fourni avec votre Mac dans le cas d'un Mac fourni avec Leopard), en ejectant le CD de rEFIt au préalable si nécessaire (via le Poste de travail, (bouton droit sur le lecteur CD puis Ejecter).
33) Installez les pilotes Bootcamp. Puis redémarrez Windows. Si vous avez rEFIt sur CD? maintenez à nouveau la touche "C" du clavier dès le Booong de démarrage.

Voilà, vous avez un Windows XP sur disque externe USB pleinement fonctionnel.


----------



## Frodon (15 Décembre 2008)

Une petite note:

J'ai remarqué qu'il existe un fichier nommé "cmd-here.cmd" dans le répertoire de USBoot après décompression.

Cela vous permet d'ouvrir directement une fenetre de ligen de commande MS-DOS dans le répertoire de USBoot, et il suffit alors ensuite de taper directement:

USBoot phase-<numero-phase>.isc

Donc dans le tutoriel précédent, supprimez les lignes qui similaires à celles-ci :

- Ouvrez une ligne de commande MS-Dos (Menu démarrer -> Executer... puis tapez: cmd et validez)
- Aller à l'endroit où vous avez télécharger USBoot en tapant: cd chemin_vers_USBoot (exemple: cd C:\USBoot )

par:

Ouvrez le dossier USBoot et double cliquez sur "cmd-here.cmd".


----------



## Sebcormo (22 Décembre 2008)

salut et merci pour ton post super interessant.

j'ai suivi scrupuleusement ton cheminement, et je me retrouve devant un soucis au numéro 26 .

quand j'envoi la commande USBoot phase-III.isc , je tape 2 fois sur space et ensuite il me demande de choisir mon targetdrive . je n'ai qu'1 choix : 


> (1)  --> G:


je tape donc 1 puis entré ca me dit bien 


> Your selection : G:
> Select sourcedrive
> No valid sourcedrive found


pourtant mon disque dur externe est formaté en NTFS ....

d'ou viendrais le probleme .

c'est un disque dur externe USB2 auto alimenté par le Bus USB ... je pense pas que ca vienne de ca ...

MErci de me répondre ...


----------



## Gabouille (29 Décembre 2008)

Plutôt que réinstaller une deuxieme fois, je vais essayer de copier coller le disque, cela me semble aussi efficace :rateau:

Bon je le fais avec virtualbox, mais pour copier une image (vdi), il faut utilise "vboxmanage clonehd" plutot qu'un bete cp.


----------



## Frodon (1 Janvier 2009)

Tu as bien penser à faire une nouvelle machine virtuelle en ajoutant le disque virtuel de la première machine virtuelle en plus du disque virtuelle principale?

Il faut que le disque source ne soit pas le disque de démarrage de Windows, c'est pour ca qu'il faut faire une deuxieme machine virtuelle avec une autre installe de Windows en disque de démarrage et le disque précédemment préparé avec les phases I et II de la première machine virtuelle, comme second disque. Et evidement brancher le disque USB.

Donc dans le poste de travail de la deuxième machine virtuelle, il doit y avoir 3 disques durs:

- Disque C: -> Disque de démarrage avec un Windows non modifié
- Disque D: -> Disque de la première machine virtuelle ayant été modifié par USBoot avec les phases I et II
- Disque <une lettre au choix>>: -> Le disque USB externe


----------



## mhacker (5 Février 2009)

je n' y arrive plus à partir de l'etape 19 , non seulement il y a plusieurs fichiers .vmdk , mais en plus quand je met le principale ou ts les fichiers en même temps , dans vmware je ne peut pas selectionner ma machine virtuelle n2 . j'ai aussi rajouter les 2 lignes , mais c'est pas très précis , l'xplication ( on saute un ligne ? on le met où exactement ?) bref , si tu pouvais nous faire des photos ou même une video ce serai sympa , mais là je suis calé j'peux plus avancer ds ce tuto ma machine marque "erreur" .


----------



## vielle-quiche (9 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

Je tiens tout d'abord à vous remercier pour cet HOW-TO en français, on n'en trouve pas beaucoup sur Internet. 
J'ai rencontré un problème et je souhaite vous en faire part dans l'espoir d'obtenir votre aide.

Avant l'étape 17) tout se déroule comme prévu.
A l'étape 17) je dois sélectionner le fichier ayant l'extension .vmdk, mais je trouve 22 fichiers avec cette extension, je choisi le fichier "Windows XP Professionnel.vmdk". 
Ensuite, après les étapes 18) et 19), j'arrive à l'étape 20 : j'ouvre le fichier avec l'extension .vmx avec TextEdit et là je dois insérer les lignes suivantes:

scsi1:0.present = "TRUE"
scsi1:0.fileName = "Windows XP Professionnel.vmdk"

Mais je ne sais pas où les insérer (avant, après ou à l'intérieur du texte ?), je les insère à la fin. 
Je sauvegarde le fichier, je  relance VMWare et je démarre la deuxieme machine virtuelle. 
J'ai alors le message d'erreur suivant :

*VMware Fusion ne peut pas trouver le 
disque virtuel « /Users/Selma/
Documents/Virtual Machines.localized/
Windows XP Professionnel 2.vmwarevm/
Windows XP Professionnel.vmdk ».*
Vérifiez que le chemin est correct, puis réessayez.
Impossible d'ouvrir le disque '/Users/Selma/
Documents/Virtual Machines.localized/Windows XP 
Professionnel 2.vmwarevm/Windows XP 
Professionnel.vmdk' ou l'un des disques de snapshot 
dont il dépend.
Raison : Le système ne peut pas trouver le fichier 
spécifié.

Quelle est mon erreur ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Frodon (9 Mars 2009)

vielle-quiche a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je tiens tout d'abord à vous remercier pour cet HOW-TO en français, on n'en trouve pas beaucoup sur Internet.
> J'ai rencontré un problème et je souhaite vous en faire part dans l'espoir d'obtenir votre aide.
> ...



Il faut déplacer tous les fichiers .vmdk dans le répertoire de la deuxieme machine virtuelle.


----------



## vielle-quiche (22 Mars 2009)

Merci beaucoup de m'avoir répondu.

J'ai fait ce que vous avez dit mais j'ai toujours un problème. :rose:
Quand je lance la deuxième machine virtuelle j'obtiens le message suivant :

*Le disque connecté au nud scsi1:0 a été créé en tant que disque IDE avec une géométrie IDE.*
Des problèmes sont susceptibles de se produire en utilisant ce disque comme disque SCSI, particulièrement au démarrage.
Sélectionnez OK pour poursuivre ou Annuler pour abandonner.

Je sélectionne OK. Ensuite, une fenêtre s'ouvre :

http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff264/la-toutche/photos/Image6.png

Je n'ai pas continué, j'ai appuyé sur echap. Quand je vais dans le Poste de Travail, je ne vois pas les disques durs. Je ne sais pas quoi faire :rose:


----------



## Frodon (8 Avril 2009)

vielle-quiche a dit:


> Merci beaucoup de m'avoir répondu.
> 
> J'ai fait ce que vous avez dit mais j'ai toujours un problème. :rose:
> Quand je lance la deuxième machine virtuelle j'obtiens le message suivant :
> ...



Oui, si sur la première machine virtuelle vous avez choisi "IDE" comme type d'interface de disque dur, il faut alors utiliser ide1:0 dans le fichier de configuration de la deuxieme machine virtuelle, et non scsi1:0.

Penses également à installer rapidement les VMWare Tools après le premier boot de la nouvelle machine virtuelle, avant de continuer l'installation.


----------



## fredthe8 (26 Avril 2009)

Bonjour j'ai suivé toute les etapes et au demarrage de refit (sur cd) il trouve bien le disque dur externe windows ca demarre et après il me met quelque chose du genre no disk bootable ...


----------



## grma (13 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

possédant un MacBook C2D datant de fin 2006. J'ai voulu tenter l'affaire. 

Après avoir, non sans mal, réussi à faire fonctionner rEFIt 0.13 sur mon ordi (apple bloquant son fonctionnement grace aux mises à jours de léo). J'ai suivi le tutoriel dans son intégralité. Mais lors du lancement de windows (mce en plus!), rEFIt me donne une erreur du genre "Legacy Booting: Not Found Error" (ou un truc comme ça. en fait c'est une erreur qui est écrite un peu plus du dizaine de fois sur l'écran) lors du boot sur le disque dur externe.

J'ai essayé de faire fonctionner le windows installé sur le DD externe sur un PC classique, et là non plus cela ne marche pas, j'obtiens une erreur NTLDR manquant ou corrompu.

Si vous avez des idées....


----------



## grma (22 Juin 2009)

j'ai réessayé plusieurs fois, toujours sans succès.

petite question pour frodon:

je possède le MacBook C2D 2GHz (comme toi). en respectant la procédure à l'identique, cela ne fonctionne pas. donc quel est la version du firmware (ROM) de ton MacBook ? pour moi c'est MB21.00A5.B07.


----------



## Frodon (4 Juillet 2009)

grma a dit:


> j'ai réessayé plusieurs fois, toujours sans succès.
> 
> petite question pour frodon:
> 
> je possède le MacBook C2D 2GHz (comme toi). en respectant la procédure à l'identique, cela ne fonctionne pas. donc quel est la version du firmware (ROM) de ton MacBook ? pour moi c'est MB21.00A5.B07.



Personnellement il s'agit d'un MacBook Unibody avec ROM MB51.0073.B06

Note que j'ai testé mon disque externe à la fois sur un Mac Mini, mon MacBook et un PC. Dans tous les cas, il boote correctement.

A tu vraiment suivi les instructions à la lettre? A tu notamment bien fait toutes les étapes d'USBBoot (phase I, II et III)? Aucune erreur n'a été reportée par USBBoot?


----------



## grma (12 Juillet 2009)

je viens de retenter l'expérience cette après-midi.

du côté de USBoot, tout se passe sans souci (je ne fais appuyer que sur espace sauf à la fin pour la phase 3, lors des choix des disques).
j'ai installé refit sur mon macbook. et lors du lancement de windows sur le disque externe, j'obtiens le meme message d'erreur.

j'ai tenté de démarrer cette même installation de windos à l'aide d'un imac qui date de décembre 2008 (qui possède une partition boot camp), et dans ce cas-là, refit triche et démarre la partition boot camp....


j'ai suivi le tuto au mot près (sauf lors de la copie du fichier .vmdk, où je passe par une importation classique de disue dur avec vmware fusion)


----------



## Caille Rotie (8 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour et merci pour ce tutoriel très bien décrit.

Malheureusement, j'ai la même erreur que fredthe8 : 
Quand je demande à rEEIt de booter sur la partition windows, il attends un long moment avant de me dire "no device system"

Configuration : imac 24 pouces sans disque dur interne (j'avais un bootcamp dessus, mais il est mort au bout d'un an d'utilisation. J'ai maintenant 2 OSX sur 2 disques dur externes)
OSX 10.5.8

J'ai copié le windows sur une partition NTFS d'un de mes disques de démarrage OSX avant de me souvenir que ce DD n'avait pas le bon schema de partition. 

J'ai retrouvé un vieux DD externe formaté avec le bon shemas. Je l'ai branché en direct sur ma machine (au cas où le hub fasse interférence), je l'ai reformaté en NTFS avec ma machine virtuelle et j'ai à nouveau exécuté la phase III de USBoot sur ce disque.

Aucune erreur à l'exécution des phases USBoot.

Voici l'analyse des partitions par rEEIt : 
	
	



```
*** Report for internal hard disk ***

Current GPT partition table:
 #      Start LBA      End LBA  Type
 1             40       409639  EFI System (FAT)
 2         409640     63324199  Mac OS X HFS+
 3       63586344    312319623  Mac OS X HFS+

Current MBR partition table:
 # A    Start LBA      End LBA  Type
 1              1    312581807  ee  EFI Protective

MBR contents:
 Boot Code: None

Partition at LBA 40:
 Boot Code: None (Non-system disk message)
 File System: FAT32
 Listed in GPT as partition 1, type EFI System (FAT)

Partition at LBA 409640:
 Boot Code: None
 File System: HFS Extended (HFS+)
 Listed in GPT as partition 2, type Mac OS X HFS+

Partition at LBA 63586344:
 Boot Code: None
 File System: HFS Extended (HFS+)
 Listed in GPT as partition 3, type Mac OS X HFS+
```
Pas de mention de windows (qui n'a jamais démarré en dehors des VMvare ou VirtualBox...) Ni sur le disque GUID, ni sur le disque MBR...

Si l'un de vous a une idée ou une suggestion, je vous en serais très reconnaissante.

Caille.


----------



## iuse (15 Août 2011)

Salut à tous, TUTO très intéressant.

Juste pour une petite mise à jour : deux ans après cette méthode, avec Windows 7 et OS Lion, y-a-t-il d'autres méthodes plus adaptées ou celle-ci reste d'actualité ?

Merci pour votre avis


----------



## mael65 (26 Décembre 2011)

iuse a dit:


> Juste pour une petite mise à jour : deux ans après cette méthode, avec Windows 7 et OS Lion, y-a-t-il d'autres méthodes plus adaptées ou celle-ci reste d'actualité ?



Coucou. Je suis en train d'essayer la méthode décrite ici pour avoir Windows Seven 64bits sur mon Macbook air 11" (Lion 10.7.2) avec un disque dur USB2 500GB. 

Mais je coince sur "NTLDR manque". le NT Loader manque ? Il n'a pas été mis ? Qu'est-ce ?


----------

